# vor und nachnahme trennen (MS SQL)



## hikeda_ya (31. März 2006)

hallo leute,

ich bin immer noch ein Neuling was SQL angeht. Daher eine für Euch warscheinlich gaaanz einfach Frage.

Aufgabe:
Ich habe eine Tabelle mit Anrede, Titel, Name. 

Dummerweisse steht in dem Feld Name der Vorname und der Nachname. Da sich die Daten so nicht für Serienbriefe eignen, muss ich den Vorname vom Nachname trennen.

ich habe eine Liste mit Vornamen und einen Befehlgeschrieben der mir den Vorname rauszieht und in ein extra Feld 'Vorname' schreibt und aus dem Feld 'Name' löscht. 


*Jetzt meine frage:

gibt es einen befehl der mir den Vorname aus der Liste nimmt und in den Befehl einfügt an der richtigen Stelle. Damit ich nicht alle x-Tausend Vornamen einzeln in die Zeile reinkopieren muss.*

als anmerkung ich habe lediglich einen SQL Query Analyzer oder den SQL Server Enterprise Manager zur Verfügung - kann kein PHP nutzen

das ist das was ich in etwa habe. "A#" ist der Spaltenname in dem alle Vornamen auf gelistet sind. nur wie bekomme ich das Update so hin das er mir auch wirklich das reinschreibt was in Spalte "A#" drinnsteht.


```
update vornamen
set B# = 'update geschäftsführer set vorname = "A#" where Geschäftsführer like "A#"'
```

update:

bei folgendem Code

```
update vornamen
set B# = 'update geschäftsführer set vorname = ' & [A#]
```

erscheint die Fehlermeldung


> Server: Nachr.-Nr. 403, Schweregrad 16, Status 1, Zeile 1
> Ungültiger Operator für Datentyp. Operator ist boolean AND, Typ ist varchar.



die Spalten sind als varchar deffiniert


----------



## Dennis Wronka (31. März 2006)

Dir ist bekannt, dass es hier auch einen Button gibt um Beitraege zu editieren, oder?


----------



## hikeda_ya (31. März 2006)

sorry

dachte damit man auch die fortschritte im zeitlichen ablauf sieht - was ich getan hab - setze ich ein neuen post


----------

